# How much does it cost to build a 10 second car?



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Just curious as to how many thousands of pounds are spent & whats involved in getting a Skyline down the strip in 10 seconds. Not including the price of the car.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

u sound a young lad 


if u want the easy way get a r32 drag car from japan u wont need sva if u get a r33 u will need to strip it to pass the sva , r32 is lighter too and is awesome

otherwise if u wanna tune one here u willing to spend 30 to 80k or a lil more if u want a seqential box mate  on tuning


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Ignore Moses' attempts at humour Toffy !! lol

Most people do !!    

If you just wanna fling it down the strip then you could maybe get away with as little as 20k spent on the right things, but dont expect it to last long, or go round corners, stop well etc etc.

I am basing this on some simple things like...

7k....T78 (ala ronnie et al) kit with wastegate and manifold
3k....Set of pistons, uprated rod bolts and a few other bits
2k....clutch and gear oil etc etc
3k....bits and bobs like oil catch tank, steel headgasket, cams, exhaust induction (2nd hand items would keep you to this budget) etc
2k....fuelling - set of 720cc, pump, rail, regulator (maybe get some of these 2nd hand)
2k....f con pro to get rid of airflow meters and mapping time to set up fuelling correctly
1k....for all the things you would never think of - boost controller, spark plugs etc etc (2nd hand controller would save a couple of hundred)

Stick this lot in a 32, then take out the seats, air con, window motors, wiper motors for rear, hicas and pumps, anything else you can think of (roof lining!!) see if you can blag a set of semi slicks, some race gas, and drive it like you stole it should easily see you with 550+bhp at the wheels, and well into the 10's on a good day.

J.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

toffy said:


> *Just curious as to how many thousands of pounds are spent & whats involved in getting a Skyline down the strip in 10 seconds. Not including the price of the car. *


To buy one is probably cheapish (say 15-20k upwards from Japan) but the ongoing costs are limitless so are hard to define really.

Glen


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I think everyone who has built a 10 sec car in the UK has lost count of how much cash they have spent  
But im sure in order to build a solid 10 sec car you are looking at spending as much as what the car cost new if not more.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

You could easily find yourself spending 100 grand, shame really as most of them spend most time in the garage but worth it all (i guess) when you blast down the pod in 10's


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

I like Dino's approch on this topic you can easily spend 70k+ EASILY.

Or just do a Turbo Kit upgrade clutchs bits and bobs as listed. you do however need pistons and rods at least, a little head work and your set. keep in mind it will not be as cheap with labour charges over at the UK.


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

According to this about 13K


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: How much does it cost to build a 10 second car?*



TOKYO said:


> *To buy one is probably cheapish (say 15-20k upwards from Japan) but the ongoing costs are limitless so are hard to define really.
> 
> Glen *


Exactly, buying the car is only the start. 
I considered Keiths R32 when he was selling it for £25k for about 5 minutes but then sanity kicked in. On his first trip out he broke the gearbox and spent £8000 on a new one. Top spec drag radials last only a few meetings/runs. Race fuel costs about £5 a litre. A trailer to take the car to the tracks/strip would be a good idea etc, etc, etc.


----------



## JohnnoNismo (Mar 8, 2003)

> ongoing costs are limitless so are hard to define really.


Those thoughts exactly which made me tone down my R32 expectations. A sub-10 second car wouldn't do much else besides go straight....fast. Even if I did get one from Japan I thought, the costs of maintaining it and fixing it here would be prohibitive.

JM


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

i was discussing this topic with rocket ronnie on sunday, as he apparently used to own a big v8 monstered car some years ago. my mates 6.1litre n/a v8 sierra was built all up for abput £27k incl the car, and runs consistent 10s runs now. (best is 10.6s 128mph.)
the sierra v8 chevvy engine was £4.5k built, runs 440bhp and will happily take +300bhp nitrous. a lot of work has gone on suspension, traction and the like, while the car runs a simple carb and dizzy set up, no ecu in sight!
the car is totally road legal, he actually drives it to work as well every day where possible. while i do love big power skylines, they dont look at first glance to be the most economical way to get a 10s 1/4m car if that is what you want to do, and the potential rebuild costs and other gear assosciated with it are very costly compared to some other drag type cars.
the sierra v8 will do 1.6s 60ft which is as good as any skyline i have seen, and does it with good old rwd! (albeit big tubbed rear end!). admittedly it cannot corner or handle as well as a skyline tho, but again, it wasnt built to be anything more than a 10s 1/4m road legal car.
john sleath is well known in drag circles and runs 8-9s 1/4m cars that are road legal and have around 1000bhp, one broke the 170mph 1/4 i believe last year. these cars while expensive dont come close to what may be needed to be spent get a skyline into the same times. horses for courses tho, skylines are the car everyone is talking about these days!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

yeah, but like you say Chris...it aint no skyline is it...lol...


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

hi lisa! 
nah its not, but he hates "jap crap" as he puts it lol!
 

the daft sods sold the 6litre engine anyway and is getting the 8litre blown version (£10k all in apprently) which with nitrous will run him 1000bhp and 9s 1/4s  

cant be many people like you who have sat and driven similar power at full chat!
ttfn


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*KIN ELL*

Bladey,
where do you get your price list from as its wrong, way too high,
so is your advice on uprated rod bolts, if you need those you need full rods, JUN ones preferably brought from me 

Imagine this, start with cars all of the same type all with stage 1 mods all dynoed as a starting point
budget 5k, USE ALL NEW PARTS NOT FROM STOCK recipts for date proof,from any source use the different tuners for each car allow 1 month for delivery ,and then run the cars at the pod with Rocket Ronney driving, no NOS that would be interesting,dont you think 

Gary

GT ART


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

G-tart   

Sorry matey, you know better than I, just habit I guess with the bolts, thinking its good to uprate a few things whilst you can.

My idea for pricing includes labour and are "broadstrokes" for each bit of work, so bearings and shells here, some gaskets there - im sure it cant be that far out for fitted. I wasnt trying to make a complete car, just one to get the job done repeatedly, without just going for 350shot of gas !! lol

I have only seen one vid of you on sunday, but the beast looks a bit of a handfull (or your reactions are slowing in your old age !! lolol    )

Take care,

J..


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Gary,

It sounds like an excellent idea! £5k budget you say? Well I've got £5k waiting here for you if you can make my car run a 10 second quarter!


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*podding*

Bladey,
yes as an old timer my drivings skills are crap, As giving sympathy to my investment of my JUN parts, it took me the morning and most of the afternoon to get over it , my best runs started happening with the boost turned down 1.4 bar 
Steel rods are a must just to safegaurd against an over rev situation in my opinion.
Simon,
I was speaking hyperthetically,but it is just maybe possible,The reliability factor however is not gauranteeable,
I belive tyndago from the usa has not many mods and is running in the 10s but i may be wrong,
Bring down the dosh and we could have a try 

Gary

GT ART


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

*Blimey*

Gary 
10 sec car for £5k!!!!!!!!! Ile bring the cash down next week 
How reliable are we talking about though????? Obviously we r talking Rods and Pistons but how have you built up to to the £5k sum???

Cheers


Gerry


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

If you want a cheap way then you may as well buy and older gixxer 1000 and give it some N20, the bike will run 9's/10's with out blinking, that's if you can hold on long enough


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

good point krazy ivan we run a gassed hayabusa that does 8.9s on the quarter and all for under five grand including the bike


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Got £5k waiting too...*

But Sean's Bigbird ran just in the 10's on 2530's, fueling/cooling and NOS...

Don't think it'd hold together too long though!


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

mate forget what james said about me  i do know how much it costs to do tuning and what i said was right

just get an import and take it from their , ask keith if he can get u one or even rob barnes


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

moses said:


> *u sound a young lad
> *


I thought you were gonna ask him out on a date !! pmsl !!!

To the GAYBAR !! where you take all your "young boys"  

      

lololololololol

J..:smokin:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Cool*

You guys with the 5k, e mail me your full specs, lets see if reality can set in

Gary

GT ART
9 SECOND CAR 10 SECOND DRIVER thats official


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Cool*



gary said:


> *9 SECOND CAR 10 SECOND DRIVER thats official  *


Best quote I have read on this forum for ages !!

Fair play Gary. !!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Cool*



gary said:


> *9 SECOND CAR 10 SECOND DRIVER thats official  *


I'll second that James, nice one Gary  . 

Glen


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

moses said:


> *u sound a young lad
> *


Young in comparison i should think


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

toffy said:


> *Young in comparison i should think  *


HHHHAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice one mate !!

Old Bin Pinkus, pinned to the ground in a classic ageist headlock !!

YOU OLD GIT, YOU OLD GIT, YOU OLD GIT !!!!!


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

LMFAO


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> But Sean's Bigbird ran just in the 10's on 2530's, fueling/cooling and NOS...Don't think it'd hold together too long though!


hehe have you not heard ? Big Bird busted its engine that day as well


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Cool*



gary said:


> *9 SECOND CAR 10 SECOND DRIVER thats official  *


Funny as hell 

Gaz.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

BBD said:


> *hehe have you not heard ? Big Bird busted its engine that day as well  *


I thought he just blew a turbo that day, and the engine soon after


----------

